# I need recommendations-South East



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

I have plans to breed Dreamer in a few years. I have been looking around for the perfect male, but I am not having much luck. I am looking for either a silver or a black to breed her to, with conformation titling. I would also love to find a dog with performance in his background, as I would be breeding her so I could keep a puppy back for my next performance dog. I have contacted Tintlet, Delovely, and Beth Johnston about their males. Tonya Bates is very excited about what this pair could produce, but I am not sure yet as her male is a sable, and I am not really looking to breed to that color. Tintlet does not seem interested at all. I would prefer to stay somewhat local, so that I wouldn't have to rely on AI. Does anyone know of any conformation breeders in this area? Neither Dreamer nor I will be ready to breed for at least year, so I have time to decide who will be right for her, and get the testing done, as well as finish some more titles. I am hoping some of the folks in the southeast will know of someone I missed. Thanks everyone!


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

I might also mention that she is only 2 going on 3 in November, so im in no rush. I just need some options to consider for a year or two so I can get everything in order.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Have you checked with NOLA. She's in NO, LA of course.


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Countryboy, it has been recommended by several people that i speak with NOLA. However, they only have red and apricot males, and i would only breed to red as a last alternative.(as in i cannot find black or silver studs). I would be keeping back a puppy for myself to show in agility, rally, obedience, conformation and potentially more. So I am being pretty specific so I can produce puppies that could do well in all of those areas. Since Dreamer is cream, I have only a few options color wise.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

DreamAgility said:


> However, they only have red and apricot males, and i would only breed to red as a last alternative.


I take your point. Breeding with reds is dangerous. 

I know that Tab's buyers are showing off their blacks on her timeline. So I was thinking there might be quality blacks in that area. Someone she might know of. 

There's a certain irony about dealing with a red to find a black. But still....


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

The reason for the suggestion to talk to NOLA is because they are immersed in the poodle community and would likely know of good studs local to you in the colors you are interested in.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks CB for the heads up to move me over here (here being PF) and SpindleDreams, too, for the (I'll say lovely compliment :Kiss: instead of obsession! haha)

This December/January will see the Stud Issue of Poodle Variety come out. I would recommend a subscription if you don't already have one, OP.

As for choosing for your girl, there should be available black certainly and for silver if you would like to email me I would be happy to give you some names, though I can't actually refer you.

A good breeder is going to want to know how you are currently involved in the breed. More than that you want to breed. What breed clubs are you in? Who is your mentor? What have you accomplished with your bitch? Etc.

Also, they will want to know what your bitch "brings to the table", so to speak. And there, be upfront and be brutally honest. For instance, she is a moderate bitch with not a lot of angle but what she has is balanced. Her topline is a little soft. Eye is a tad round and croup is blah blah blah

Know your girl. We ALL think our dogs are beautiful. Just know the strengths and the flaws. And know what you want you need/want to improve with the breeding. 

Conformation, agility and obedience and field are not mutually exclusive. HOWEVER, pups that are trained to be show dogs are trained differently than pups that are going to be water dogs. And if you owner handle finding the time and inclination to do conformation and obedience or agility training at the same time and during the same period is biting off a LOT to chew. Many dogs have titles on the front and the rear. I think that is an AWESOME thing. But for me, it's too much at this time in my life. So you'll see I have pups with working and agility titles and hunting titles and therapy/service titles - those are owned by my puppy people, as other than therapy, it's not my interest right now. Conformation I love and feel that the titles on the end of my pups show the bloodline is nicely rounded.

So know what you want for the litter. That's important.

Then find a male - ANY color - with the strengths to the weaknesses of your girl. Ideally. ha But in theory that's what we are hoping for. And by wanting black, you really shouldn't have issues if you have the other bases covered.

I'll only tangent off into color breeding if requested, but will say, that I have allowed Brees and Lombardi to be used with white females. GASP But yes! Both times the choice was because of the diversity of the pedigree (and incidentally that does NOT mean low COI like initially erroneously promoted - research and get involved with the Canine Diversity Project, it's a great source) and NOT because of their color.

Best Wishes,

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

I really do think that is one of the most important tests they have developed for our breed in the recent past. I love the information in the Facebook group devoted to the testing and understanding the results.


----------

